# Quick on the Fan at 4:10



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm actually hoping someone can post some of it. It is supposedly stock full of trade rumors.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

damn, i gotta get my car at 4 or else it gets towed...

post the rumors, somebody, por favor.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

What channel is the Fan on?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Darkwebs said:


> What channel is the Fan on?


1080AM


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

1080

I'll be streaming it live here at work. I'll post anything interesting.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

ebott said:


> 1080
> 
> I'll be streaming it live here at work. I'll post anything interesting.


Excellent!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Quick . . . tune in. 

They are talking about the Mariners . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Quick:

-Sonic assistant Gm and KP had an extended conversation 

-KP also seen talking to Dallas management

-they won't trade #1 pick

-will explore what they can do with the 4 2nd round picks

-Quick doesn't think Seattle will just let Lewis walk away . . . too important of a piece

-Zach thinks he has stayed out of trouble . . . but Quick says mangement doesn't view it that way

-Quick thinks Blazers would like to deal Zach

-Quick doesn't think Oden is a done deal

-Oden is a class act . . . grounded, polite, good head on shoulders

-Quick says can't see Oden not being the first pick

Said a lot more, but that's what I got out of it

Brooks could be a 2nd round pick


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

quick said KP was seen talking to the assistant GM of the sonics and also with the Mavericks brass...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well everyone beat me to it but since I typed it out, my take:

Quick didn't like them saying he worked for the local rag.

Interesting day, KP and Sonics assistant(?)GM. KP animated.

Later talking with Mavs officials not watching players.

Unusual, usally watching players.

Aron Brooks playing right now and doing well.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Finally get to Quick after stupid seattle talk

Quick says interesting day w/ KP and Seattle Mgmt having extended animated conversation with Pritchard "counting fingers off". KP was also high in stands with mavs officials. KP was not watching players but talking to other teams management which is usually the opposite of his behavior. Normally KP is exclusively looking at prospects. Josh Howar... STUPID door to door solicitors

Richard Jefferson Rashard Lewis are names that are nice to hear about as a Blazers fan.

Corey Brewer, Mike Conley Jr are two guys the Blazers staff is warming up too.

Blazers have assets to make something happen.

Quick thinks its very unlikely Seattle just lets Lewis walk, as they want some value. Stupid KFXX guys think Seattle is in turmoil and might let him walk.

Blazers would like to deal Zach but it remains to be seen if another team puts an offer together that works.

Quick would be shocked if PDX doesn't pick Oden. Quick doesn't see what could be a red flag to stop the Blazers from getting him even though he said they aren't finished with the process.

Aaron Brooks is competing and playing pretty well and is trying to work into a 2nd round pick.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, and thank you for the heads up MM!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

So what interesting trade talks could KP be in with Seattle and Dallas? The obvious targets would be Lewis from Seattle and Josh Howard from Dallas.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i would be really happy with howard. that guy is amazing


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

JHo would be siiick. Oden/Aldridge/JHo/Roy/Jack. jaaammmm


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Josh Howard career stats
6'-7" tall
27 year olds
46.2 FG%
34.6 3FG%
78.1 FT%
7.6 reb
1.6 assists
1.1 steals
1.1 mil this year
9.0 mil in 2007/08 becomes BYC player


WILL BE ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO MOVE VIA TRADE TO US because of BYC next fiscal year and posion pill? now


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PPP details- (Poison Pill Provision): A player who signs an extension that is to begin the following season has what's known as a "poison pill" contract. He can no longer be traded for a player making equal money. Instead, his current salary is averaged along withn the salaries he is to receive in his extension, and that average becomes his incoming salary for trade purposes.

-Espn's trade machine.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> PPP details- (Poison Pill Provision): A player who signs an extension that is to begin the following season has what's known as a "poison pill" contract. He can no longer be traded for a player making equal money. Instead, his current salary is averaged along withn the salaries he is to receive in his extension, and that average becomes his incoming salary for trade purposes.
> 
> -Espn's trade machine.


doesnt that just mean that it would be easier for POR because his salary would be closer to zach's?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> doesnt that just mean that it would be easier for POR because his salary would be closer to zach's?


Yes I don't see how this is a bad thing now. Dallas needs post scoring. We need Josh Howard. Get er done!:biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> doesnt that just mean that it would be easier for POR because his salary would be closer to zach's?



No. It basically says that they can trade him for a player receiving approx. half his new salary. So it would be harder.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Does Dallas have any 'bad' contracts that they could bundle along with Howard to perhaps make it so they get what they want (Zach) and we get what we want (Howard) and exchange some odds and ends to make everything work? Key would be that they can't have any of our 'core' pieces of Oden, Aldridge or Roy.

I'd be seriously happy wish an Oden, Aldridge, Howard front line. I'd take Howard any day of the week over Lewis and twice on Saturday.

Gramps...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Isn't the bottom line just that they need a third team with cap space to broker the deal? Hopefully someone that likes second round picks.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I get that Durant is an uber talent, but unless he's a serial killer...and then maybe still...don't you have to draft Oden? 


Really makes me nervous that we might miss out on Patrick Russell, er Bill Ewing


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

yes josh howard would be craaazy nice

right now i'd take him over any of the other FA's


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't follow Dallas, but from reading basketball articles constantly since the draft, I don't think Dallas has any intention of trading Howard.

There has been rumors about Dirk. Has the league figured him out (crowd him and don't let him get into his two bounce rhythm)? There is talk that this summer during international play, teams are going to play Dirk differently . . . I sense some panic among Dallas fans.

I'm not saying Dallas would consider a Zach for Dirk trade, but if Dallas is talking about movement this summer, I think Dirk is more on the shopping list than Howard.

My two cents from someone who doesn't follow the Mavs.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

plus his contract is more than reasonable
approx. 9 a year. way better than what rashard would make.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a bad feeling that KP wants Durant. He's probably trying to convince Seattle to give him something for the #1 pick so they can take Oden and he can take Durant which is who he wants anyway. 

I'll be so piss if we don't get Oden. It'll be like the dream turns into a nightmare!


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

As soon as we got the #1 pick I have had a gut feeling that for one reason or another we would pick Durant over Oden which wouldn't be horrible but this is a once in a lifetime opportunity for this franchise, you just cant pass up someone like Oden. However, I do have my full trust in KP to make the right choice but the closer we get to the draft, the worst of a feeling I have that we wont pick Oden.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Durant is still better than anyone we would of got at 6th. That being said draft Oden.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

As I've said before..Durant is more Tmac than MJ.....take the big fellah


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Strange...many people seem to think it would be Zach for Josh Howard. When I heard this tidbit, I assumed it would be Zach to Dallas, Howard to Seattle and Rashard Lewis to Portland.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

As I've said before..Durant is more Tmac than MJ.....take the big fellah


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Would they really want Zach? That would mean they'd have to play either Howard or Nowitski at SF unless they plan on playing one of those guys off the bench.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Would they really want Zach? That would mean they'd have to play either Howard or Nowitski at SF unless they plan on playing one of those guys off the bench.


But how would they get Zach without trading Howard?

If they traded for Zach, it would have to be for Howard (or possibly Jason Terry, though I don't see us trading for him w/o another trade in place.)

So...they wouldn't have Dirk, Zach and Howard.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I honestly believe that Nowitzki is capable of playing the 3. Zach might fit in well in Dallas, anyway.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

They'd most likely play Dirk at the 5, Zach at the 4.


----------

